# Ballon Notification Internet



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Im having a lot of problems lately with internet service going on and off. I think I remember xp would have a ballon notification for when the internet service was back on but for windows 8.1 I dont get such ballon notifications instead I just have to keep checking manually. Is there to get a ballon when the internet gets back on?

Also any modifications to help it sustain as much as possible before it goes off would be helpful.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This will enable Balloon Notification https://www.c-sharpcorner.com/UploadFile/93126e/how-to-enable-balloon-notification-in-windows-8/


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

i did exactly that and it hasnt popped up. dont know why.


----------

